# Peru's Coastline Pyramid



## JWW427 (Sep 3, 2021)

Coast of Peru. A look at the unique and not well known pyramid complex site of Las Aldas (Las Haldas) right on the coast of the Pacific Ocean . Not much on this site in English,  but it goes back 3800-4000 years at least and appears connected to Sechin ruins about 12 miles away.  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBRaAwAFZww_


----------

